# eheim media



## dougieave (Oct 27, 2005)

I guess I have a two part question that I need help with. I have heard a lot about how good eheim's media is supposed to be. First have you guys/gals found that eheim's bio media is superior to regular old bio-balls, ceramic rings, etc. Secondly has anyone used this media in conjuction with another canister filter. I just bought two new Marineland C-360's.


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

Eheim media is very much overpriced IMO. For 2L of their Ehfisubstratpro media, I was able to by 33lb bag of Alfagrog and have change left. (It's sold as large porous rocks meant for Koi ponds.) 
I crushed a load of it up and put it in several filters I have and it's doing the same job absolutely fine. You can use any of the media with another filter. There are plenty of other good (and cheaper) alternatives for filter media. Have you tried pot scrubbers?
In my EX1200 (the same as the C-360) I ditched the bioballs and replaced with alfagrog.


----------



## dougieave (Oct 27, 2005)

No, I haven't used pot scrubbers but I saw in another post that they worked better in wet/dry sumps rather than canister applications. It's good to know that I'm not missing out on something by not using the eheim media. As long as I know there's no "magical" bio media I'll use what came 
with the filters.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

what about seachmen matrix how is that stuff?


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I've used both Eheim's bio media and Matrix. I know alot of people opt for lava rock and pot scrubbers, etc. but I'm a sucker for using these media because they are designed specifically for this type of application.

With the matrix especially, you can feel that the pieces are lightweight, which, I suspect indicates they are very porous. I'm using mine in an FX5 canister. Yes, it's more expensive, but it's a one-time setup cost and biofiltration is pretty important.

As far as choosing between Eheim or matrix, go for the cheapest. I don't imagine there's a major difference between the two.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I also stick with alot of Eheim media in my Eheim canisters. I do this because it is designed to be that way, and there is a reason why Eheim is # 1 in quality and performance.

I do use other media and have had lots of success, if you have any doubt, I would go with what you feel is best and that you can afford.

I know people that use packing peanuts, just about anything that has a surface area is going to work.

The whole point on Biological media is too provide surface area and not to be compacted so that bactieria will get oxygen and ammonia/nitirite to live on.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 2 C360's and ran them with the stock filtration and was not real happy...I then added pot scrubbers...still not real happy...I then did the following (based on someone else from here's recommendation)

bottom basket - efimech with the stock course bacl sponge on top
2nd basket from bottom - stock course black sponge and then blue bonded filter pad
3rd basket from bottom - the stock ceramic rings with 2 layers of blue bonded filter pad
top basket - seachem matrix with filter floss on top

The combination of the efimech and the seachem matrix has greatly helped my setup (75g) - my water is clearer longer, and my water readings are always in line even 2-3 weeks between water changes. I threw away the C360 stock bio balls...I was not real impressed with them either....on another note, I DO like the c360 filters (I have two of them), but when you figure in the cost of me buying the eheim substrate and then the eheim spraybars (the stock c360 outlet is ghetto imo), I could have just bought a couple of eheim pro's for just a little less money....next time, that is what I will do, because the quality of eheim is far superior imo (but you pay for it..no doubt). The c360 is a great filter for the money though...


----------

